# Genmax GM5500i 120/240 5000W Inverter



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

5500/5000 120/240 quiet inverter generator for only $1099. I'm sure it's Chinese made, but wow. Bargain.

Amazon: https://amzn.to/3u5gQBB
Review:


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

That's a pretty nice deal. 5kW is such a very good sweet spot. 

Though, it doesn't seem to have dedicated paralleling ports so I wonder if it supports the feature using third party parallel adapters.

Aftersales support is also something to look out for. How well do the manufacturer support their customers, warranty or otherwise?


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

I'm sure it's just a cheap overseas generator like most of the others, so I wouldn't think you'd get help outside the warranty. But yes, that is exactly what I was looking for. During the winter I can live on < 2000W and in the summer I could get by with < 5000W. My dryer is the outlier, but I'm not willing to buy a 8000W generator just for that.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

This might be a cheap way to boost my EU7000is to run my 4-ton AC, but I'm a bit concerned about the quality and potential damage trying to parallel the two. It's cheap enough to be disposable, but my Honda isn't. Someone try it and let me know if it works LOL.


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

OrlyP said:


> Though, it doesn't seem to have dedicated paralleling ports so I wonder if it supports the feature using third party parallel adapters.


What is this magic you speak of? Link?


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

Robh said:


> What is this magic you speak of? Link?


I saw a Predator parallel kit with standard US plugs on both ends and thought these things were common. Apparently not.

The one I saw was the IQ2000... 3200W rated, 4000W starting. It's the concept that crossed my mind but not in the same league, it seems.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

Wen has a 5k watt inverter for around $680 shipped. I've been fighting the urge.


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

LaSwamp said:


> Wen has a 5k watt inverter for around $680 shipped. I've been fighting the urge.


That's 120/240??


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

Robh said:


> That's 120/240??


Yes. It's a pretty good deal. No tax and free shipping. Just the shipping alone is probably worth about $50. Check it out:

Wen GN625i

Like most 240 VAC inverters, it does not have parallel ports. The only inverter I've seen that outputs 240 VAC and has parallel ports is the Honda EU7000is. But, it's still a great deal on an inverter that powerful.


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

LaSwamp said:


> Yes. It's a pretty good deal. No tax and free shipping. Just the shipping alone is probably worth about $50. Check it out:
> 
> Wen GN625i
> 
> Like most 240 VAC inverters, it does not have parallel ports. The only inverter I've seen that outputs 240 VAC and has parallel ports is the Honda EU7000is. But, it's still a great deal on an inverter that powerful.


That's not an enclosed quiet one though. Champion makes a similar open-frame inverter too. This particular Genmax animal is more of a unicorn.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

Robh said:


> That's not an enclosed quiet one though. Champion makes a similar open-frame inverter too. This particular Genmax animal is more of a unicorn.


It depends on how you want to use it. For general home use, it's fairly quiet. For camping, where noise is a major factor, you'd probably want to go with a suitcase-style inverter.


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

Robh said:


> What is this magic you speak of? Link?


Perhaps Orly is referring to the cords that have male plugs on both ends for paralleling 120V inverter gens. They do exist! 








Amazon.com : Westinghouse Inverter Generator Parallel Cord - Compatible with Westinghouse iGen1200, iGen2200, iGen2500, WH2200iXLT, and WH2400i (Generators NOT Included) : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : Westinghouse Inverter Generator Parallel Cord - Compatible with Westinghouse iGen1200, iGen2200, iGen2500, WH2200iXLT, and WH2400i (Generators NOT Included) : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com





Or DIY types:


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

Ahh. Not 240V, which would be impossible anyway since there is only one 240V outlet on the generator.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

Robh said:


> Ahh. Not 240V, which would be impossible anyway since there is only one 240V outlet on the generator.


I think you could connect one wire from each 120V outlet as long as they are from (and to) separate power circuits since they would be out of phase with each other. Never tried it though.

Example of the Honda outputs where circuits 2 and 3 correspond with the two standard 120V outlets on the front panel:



http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/pubs/pci54494.pdf


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

GenKnot said:


> Perhaps Orly is referring to the cords that have male plugs on both ends for paralleling 120V inverter gens. They do exist!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually this, but it's quite moot now as the power capability is even less than a single generator (4kW vs 5.5kW). And no 240V.









Amazon.com: Generac 6877 Parallel Kit for iQ2000 Portable Inverter Generator : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com: Generac 6877 Parallel Kit for iQ2000 Portable Inverter Generator : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

Looks like a big brother is coming soon.


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

LaSwamp said:


> It depends on how you want to use it. For general home use, it's fairly quiet. For camping, where noise is a major factor, you'd probably want to go with a suitcase-style inverter.


???

Apples and oranges. There are plenty of open-frame generators. This thread is not about those.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

Robh said:


> ???
> 
> Apples and oranges. There are plenty of open-frame generators. This thread is not about those.


???

I don't think we're talking about generators at all. We're talking about inverters. I didn't mention generators. I offered an alternative to the inverter unit you mentioned.


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

I don't know who these guys are, but here is another one. When it comes out....very tempting.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

lots of new gear on the way from over seas...
some good things have come of covid times!
engineers had plenty of me time to think of better ways!


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

So that GM6000iED looks about perfect for my needs. One thing I don't like is all outlets are bonded neutral. I remember Champion offered instructions on how to turn their 30A L14-30 receptacle into a floating neutral, for connecting to a home Interlock. I'm sure it can be done here too, somehow.

Here is the schematic. I assume we just break the connection G/Y connection on the 30A port? And hope it's just a wire?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Robh said:


> Here is the schematic. I assume we just break the connection G/Y connection on the 30A port? And hope it's just a wire?


Actually, it looks like the bond is here:








Just remove the wire that joins the W and the G/Y there.


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

That works for the 30A too?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Robh said:


> That works for the 30A too?


There's only one bonding point between the Neutral (W) and Ground (G/Y) on a generator. Assuming your diagram is correct, that's it. In a traditional generator, it looks like this:


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

In an inverter, the bond can happen inside the control box.

Remember that once you remove the connection, you should wrap up the open terminal with electrical tape.... that is unless you decide to remove the jumper altogether.

Sample pic from a Generac:


----------



## joyfullydj (3 mo ago)

Robh said:


> ??? Apples and oranges. There are plenty of open-frame generators. This thread is not about those.


 But this IS an inverter generator with low THD and most open frame generators are not that. So I, for one, an glad he mentioned this generator as I'm having a tough time finding something like this that will work for my home.


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

So A-iPower released a new one
GXS7100iRD - 7100 Watt Dual Fuel With Remote Start Inverter Generator

It looks to be a slightly more powerful variant on the Genmax GM6000iED. It appears very similar so probably the same factory. Both are dual-fuel and have electric start. You get another 1000 watts for an engine size difference between 312cc vs 322cc.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Robh said:


> So A-iPower released a new one
> GXS7100iRD - 7100 Watt Dual Fuel With Remote Start Inverter Generator


Yet another generator with no neutral port for parallel operation. Is this the new normal?


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

tabora said:


> Yet another generator with no neutral port for parallel operation. Is this the new normal?


I noticed that too, but I was just going to hold myself back. I can't believe this is becoming a trend. In my opinion there is absolutely no way to parallel these gens correctly.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

Neutral is unbonded based on the literature so the parallel kit will either be 120V-only or 240V-only. Their parallel kit is model "PK12000", but they didn't provide any more details beyond that.

Dealing with voltages that can either maim or kill, you'd think they'd be more forthcoming with the details.


----------

